# How can i stop my full bladder gushing out while having et please help



## samarakhan (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi , i know this is an embarrassing question to ask ,but i am going for 2nd ivf treatment soon and in my last ivf my bladder was so full and i was ready to burst-but i had to hold it in which i thought i was doing a great job  
But when the doc went and opened up down there  i couldn't control it - it just gushed out - and boy was i embarrassed  so now I'm petrified it going to happen again- has it happened to anyone else  or am i all alone and can anyone give me any tips on holding onto it when i have next ivf - please help - so embarrassed
thankyou 
Samara


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

not all clinics like a full bladder so maybe don't fill bladder as much and see if this helps. I'm sure the clinic staff have had worse things happen but I know that doesn't help your embarressment

r x


----------



## samarakhan (Aug 19, 2009)

OK Thankyou, i will got told not to go to toilet for at least 45 Min's before transfer and to have a full bladder- i m just going to drink a few cups at least 20 Min's before et next time . 
sooo embarrassed- never read on any threads before what to encounter-look out for  
Oh well this may help other ff that don't know what can happen and to expect the unexpected
Thankyou for your replies 
Samara xxx


----------

